# Crowe, Live at the Moonshine Cafe in Oakville on Friday Nov 21st.



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey there,
My Band (Crowe) will be playing live at the Moonshine Café in Oakville on Friday Nov 21st. Come on out if you are in the area. This will be our last show of the year, then we begin working on a new album.

You can download our last album for free at: http://crowetunes.bandcamp.com

Hope to see you on the 21st! 
www.crowemusic.ca


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Love your logo. Why do I feel like having a beer? lol.
Have fun at your show.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Love your logo. Why do I feel like having a beer? lol.
> Have fun at your show.


Thanks, a friend of our did that up for us. It is a true Canadian homage!


----------

